
Things We Love About Java - satrap92
https://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2020/05/25-things-we-love-about-java
======
sorokod
For free open source binaries:

download link: [https://adoptopenjdk.net/](https://adoptopenjdk.net/)

license link:
[https://adoptopenjdk.net/about.html](https://adoptopenjdk.net/about.html)

------
dimes
Java and Kotlin are both great languages. I do wish it was simple to build /
run like Go though. Dealing with gradle is a huge pain. The only reason I use
Go over Kotlin for personal projects is that setting up and maintaining a
gradle project is quite a chore.

~~~
oweiler
Just use Maven. Works very well w/ Kotlin.

~~~
blandflakes
Maven is IMO the best choice for Java and Kotlin, but even maven is stupidly
complex. It's sort of maddening that all JVM languages seem to suffer from
clunky build tooling, though I'm certainly glad that they work as well as they
do.

~~~
hackerm0nkey
I like the stability of Maven, despite XML and people complaining about it's
complexity, I just find it stable enough and does the job quite well.

For one of my clients, we created lots of similar microservices, similar setup
but slightly differ. What I did was creating a template using maven archetypes
so spinning up a new microservice for a new piece of work or simply to try
something out or an ad-hoc job is a matter of seconds, so setup time is
stopped being a hindrance to start something new.

Also these days there are quite few tooling that supports project generators
which can give you a bit of setup to start from.

------
foobar_
Java is definitely not free.

[https://blog.joda.org/2018/09/do-not-fall-into-oracles-
java-...](https://blog.joda.org/2018/09/do-not-fall-into-oracles-
java-11-trap.html)

~~~
outadoc
The article specifically mentions Java 11.

I'm sure Jetbrains more than anybody knows about Java's licensing...

~~~
foobar_
Oracle is so supportive, free and open that it is suing Google for copying
from a free software.

~~~
outadoc
Don't get me wrong, Oracle sucks, I know—but the article (kind of)
acknowledges that and underlines that you don't _have_ to do business with
Oracle to use Java.

